# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  chip-amp uz U-7111 bāzes

## Athlons

Sweiciens visiem elfas foruma elektroniķiem un lodētājiem...
salasījies un saskatījies biedra Oskara veikumu DIY pastiprinātāju būvē, beidzot saņēmos, pirms nez cik gadiem aizsākto, pastiprinātāja būvi novest līdz gaumīgam galarezultātam... turklāt sarautā cīpsla devusi kādu nebūt brīvo laiku pa vakariem, atbrīvojot no ikdienas treniņiem...
pirmo reizi uzveidot sev pastiprinātāju mēģināju pirms gadiem, ja nemaldos, sešiem... donors UKU-020... reāli no tā tika izmantots trafs... skanēja, bet tā arī līdz galam netika novests tas projekts... kaut kādas bildes ir redzamas šajā postā...

bet nu par tēmu... pirms pāris gadiem manā īpašumā nonāca RRR U-7111 pastūzis, ko iepriekšējais īpašnieks bija mēģinājis upgreidot ar TDA7294 mikrām galā... zināšanu vai uzņēmības trūkuma dēļ, viņš mikrenes bija pa taisno pie radiatora bez izolācijas pielicis un brīnījās, kāpēc drošinātāji deg ārā... to es ātri novērsu un tas aparāts kļuva lietojams... tikai man kaut kā ne visai patikās TDA skaņa... izdomāju uz LM3886 nomainīt... turklāt, prāta aptumsumā, izravēju arī ekvalaizera sekciju laukā...   ::  
rezultātā no U-7111 bija palicis vairs tikai korpuss, radiators un trafs, jo barošanas bloku ar es vienā brīdī pārtaisīju...
lai varētu regulēt skaļumu, biju uzkonstruējis vienkāršu priekšpastiprinātāju...

kā jau var redzēt, priekšējais panelis vairs netika izmantots, ekvalaizera trūkuma dēļ...
biju savulaik jau pārbūvējis arī aizmugurējo paneli:

tā kā RRR inženieri šo korpusu izmantoja arī citam pastiprinātājam, biju izdomājis, ka izveidošu vienkāršu toņu/balansa/skaļuma regulatoru... attiecīgās vietas počiem bija jau izveidotas... bet beigās tā arī neatradu variantu, kā piekonstruēt šim korpusam citu priekšējo paneli...
nu tad i nospļāvos es zemē un nolēmu iekšas ielikt jaunā kastē...
iepirku no argusa atbilstoša izmēra kasti 440x65x260 mm un sestdienas dienā ķēros klāt...
bleķi, protams nejēgā plāni un lokās, turklāt priekšējais un aizmugurējais panelis pieskrūvējas tikai no apakšas, kas rada problēmas, ja liek vadu konektorus... tātad nāksies uzlabot... bija pieejami (vēl joprojām ir   ::  ) L-veida tērauda profili, no kuriem veidot stiprības ribas uz citus konstruktīvos elementus...
nedaudz nācās paplānot novietojumu, jo oriģinālais korpus bija maķenīt lielāks...

rezultātā viena stiprības riba novērš dibena locīšanos un nodrošina stabilu pamatu, pie kā pieskrūvēt trafu, kas nenoliedzami ir smagākais elements... un vēl pāris izlocīti bleķīši, lai būtu, kur pieskrūvēt radiatoru...

nu tā: trafs pieskrūvēts, radiators pieskrūvēts, barošanas bloks pieskrūvēts...  :: 

pagaidām visi dzelži sastiprināti ar skrūvītēm, bet pie iespējas aizstiepšu uz darbu un piekniedēšu ar kniedēm... turklāt vēl jau darba pie šitā daudz un dikti... jāuzkonstruē normāls priekšpastiprinātājs ar tembru un balansa regulēšanu, kā arī priekšējais panelis jāuztaisa tāds - pa smuko...   ::  tad arī visu drātēšanu iekšpusē sataisīšu kā nākas, jo tagad liela daļa vadu ir apkniebti...
pa svētdienas dienu saurbu caurumus nepriekšas panelī:

tā nu tas stāv tagad man skaisti plauktā... tas nekas, ka neskan vēl...   ::  izskatās ļoti labi pat ar defaulto priekšējo paneli... var redzēt, ka kājiņas jau esmu pielicis smukas un spīdīgas... jo tas tak katram audiofīlam zināms, ka jo spīdīgākas, jo labāk skan...   ::  

Paldies, ka lasījāt!... turpināšu, kad būs kāds progress... Āmen! un Enter!

----------


## osscar

Ir labi, man patīk  ::   Kā skan ?  uzliec tik skaļuma poci un miers, domā vajadzēs PP un tembru bloku > ?

----------


## Athlons

::  tur jau tā lieta, ka neskan... vajag jau visu vēl salikt da golam... bet par skaņu - LM-ka kā jau  LM-ka...
nav man tik perfektas akustiskās sistēmas un klausīšanās apstākļi, lai nevajadzētu tembru pieregulēt... turklāt, ar skatu nākotnē, derētu sataisīt arī ieeju komutāciju...
un "PP" - ilgi domāju, kas tas tāds   ::   - šitas ir tāds nevisai - tākā iegremdēts biš'... gribās smuku, gludu, nedaudz pāri sānu malām...

----------


## osscar

Jā LV ar smukiem korpusiem ir pilnīgā d....skaidrs , ka laikam neatmaksājas taisīt....bet sūtot no ebaja x 2.
Vienīgais variants ir izmantot pabieza alumīnija loksnes gabalu. Bet tādu anodētu grūti būs atrast, jeb arī pašam jāanodē. Vēl var  kādu alumīnija plāksni pieskrūvēt uz "grīdas" stiprībai.
Principā jau iekš LV pasūtīt alumīnija sagataves korpusam nav dārgi - ap 15ls +-, tikai rēķinies , ka būs jāslīpē pašam. 
Barokļa plati pats taisīji > ? glīti. Skan LMka jau labi. pats kādreiz neticēju, bet tas salodēju un ir ok.

----------


## normundss

Korpusu iegādei es varu ieteikt http://www.modushop.biz, tas pats arī http://www.hifi2000.it - itāļu kantoris ar pietiekami solīdu dizainu un pieņemamām piegādes cenām uz LV.  Vienu kastīti sūtīt varbūt arī neatmaksājas, bet divas jau sanāk diezgan ok.  Tur gan ar tiem aprakstiem angliski tā pašvaki, bet nu saprast jau var kas ir kas.  Es nupatās dabūju no viņiem Slimline kasti ausu pastiprinātājam un Pesante dissipante īstajam pastiprinātājam - kvalitāte ir trīs galvas tiesas pārāka par Argusa konservbundžām (tāda man arī viena zem galda mētājas, rokas neceļas tur kaut ko likt iekšā).

----------


## habitbraker

OO, Baigi smuki!!
Tadu pašu trafu vienreiz notinu uz +\- 16VAC  ::  
Nezini, cik viņš jaudīgs skaitās?
Un kas tā par barošanas plati? Tie ir V-regulatori?

----------


## Athlons

tāks...
pirmāmkārtām, par korpusu... paldies par linkiem... tādu vienu reiz pasūtīšu zolīdākam pastiprinātājam...
šitais neko dārgāku nav pelnījis... savu darbu jau, protams, neskaitu...  :: 
un priekšējo paneli visticamāk taisīšu no oganiskā stikla plāksnes, ko nokrāsošu melnu... kā reiz viens 7 mm biezuma gabals aizķēries... ir taisīts savulaik, sanāk ok...
otrāmkārtām, par barošanas plati... daudzi drošvien zin, kā izskatās orģinālā U-7111 barošanas plate... nav jau slikti, bet normālus kondiņus īsti forši nepieliksi... šadi tas izskatījās pirms:

izfunktierēju, ka vajadzētu barošanas bloku ar daudz un dažādiem spriegumiem dažādām vajadzībām...
tā nu tas man dod laukā: +/- 40V spriegumu jaudas galam, +/- 15V zema signāla audio ķēdēm, +15V indikācijai (bērnības trauma, laikam, - dikti patīk kā lampiņas mirgo   ::  ) un releju štellēm (savulaik gribēju taisīt ieeju pārslēdzēju uz relejiem, varbūt arī uztaisīšu), +5V ciparu štellēm un +5V audio vajadzībām (gribējās arī CAP iebūvēt šite)...
un jā, visu barošanas bloku pac taisīju, sākot no principālās shēmas un beidzot at platītes kodināšanu... platīti mēģināju taisīt ar klasisko lāzergludekļa metodi... ne visai sanāca, bet tomēr kaut kas jau sanāca...

tāda tā plate bija pirms kodināšanas... kāda pēc, to nerādīšu... kauns...  ::  bet, kad visus celiņus bagātīgi noalvoju, tad jau varēja lietot...

----------


## osscar

ar ko pārnesi toneri > ? baigi labi sanāk ar HP gloss fotopapīru.

----------


## Athlons

visvisādi mēģināju, gan ar argusā pirktu speciālu plēvi, gan ar parastu, gan žurnāla papīru... ņifiga neizdevās... nācās ar marķieri pārzīmēt pāri... laikam roku leņķis bišku izregulējies...
nekas... taisīs šitam verķim preampu, pamēģinās moš arī ar to fotopapīru...

----------


## mehanikis

man vislabāk patīk glancētie papīri, lielāko daļu biju lietojis kādu brošūru kkur paņemtu  ::  ar toneri izprintēju protams vairākas kopijas-ja nu slikti novelkas, no sākuma sakarsēju plati caur kādu lapu lai neskar notīrīto virsmu, tad fiksi lieku klāt zīmējumu, ideāli pielieku un tad ar tualetes papīru izlīdzināju lai vienādi piespiež, vēl biku pagludinu kamēr lapa drusku padzeltē un kad drusku atdziest velku papīru nost, no tā cik ilgi turēsi cik karsēsi utt ir atkarīgs vai vajadzēs zem krāna turēt lai papīrs atmirkst  ::  un kodinu, sanāk lielākoties labi, pat drusku vairāk

----------


## Zigis

Paga, paga, +-40V jaudas galam, es pareizi sapratu?  Stipreklis uz LM3886?  
Tad 40 ir stipri par daudz. Bet šitam trafam vienkārši, paņem kādus izvadus ātrāk.

----------


## Athlons

nā, ni!... +/-40V ir ok... pēc datašita maksimums ir +/-42... tikai uzmanīgāk jādarbina, lai nenocepās... tāpēc arī gribu ielikt izejas līmeņa indikāciju, lai vajadzības gadījumā griežot līdz galam, neuzgriež pa daudz...

----------


## habitbraker

Nu ar šito daudz korektāk var pateikt, ka par "uzgriezts"
http://sound.westhost.com/project23.htm
Pats varu apstiprināt - shēma strādā. Var pretastības sarekināt, lai, piemeram, sāk spīdēt, kad signālam ir 30V . Tas nozīmē ap 10 V rezervi ar tavu barosanu.

Bet  vai tad trafam jau maiņstrāva nebija 40V?

----------


## Zigis

> nā, ni!... +/-40V ir ok... pēc datašita maksimums ir +/-42... tikai uzmanīgāk jādarbina, lai nenocepās... tāpēc arī gribu ielikt izejas līmeņa indikāciju, lai vajadzības gadījumā griežot līdz galam, neuzgriež pa daudz...


 Nu jā, tiešām, ir jau tie Absolute maximum ratings, taču es tavā vietā pieturētos pie šiem:

 68W cont. avg. output power into 4Ω at VCC = ±28V
 38W cont. avg. output power into 8Ω at VCC = ±28V
 50W cont. avg. output power into 8Ω at VCC = ±35V

Turklāt manuprāt šitam trafam pat nekas nav jātin nost, tur jau gatavi izvadi uz mazāku spriegumu.
 Nesen pabeidzu OPA549 monoblokus uz diviem trafiem no tiem Rādiotehnikas plastmasas muz centriem, liekas trafi tie paši.

----------


## osscar

Sveiks Zigi,
kādi iespaidi par OPA ? kā skan ja salīdzina ar LMku un TDšku > ? Iemet bildes no saviem Opa, gribētos tos zvērus paskatīt!

----------


## Athlons

Hello, hello, hello!...
pēc četru mēnešu pārtraukuma bišku jāpakustina mironis...   ::  
kāmēr citi cītīgi uzņēma organismā alum līdzīgus šķidrumus un lēkāja pāri degošām kamaza riepām, es bišku paķīlēju savu pastiprekli...
tātad... četru dienu laikā (sestdien nācās pastrādāt vasarnīcā, tāpēc tikai četras ne piecas) paspēju izdarīt lūk ko:
kopš iepriekšējā posta tā arī neko nebiju darījis... beidzot saņēmos un saliku ampu lietojamā darba kārtībā...
1) veicu iekšējo komutāciju,
2) uzveidoju priekšpastiprinātāju ar toņu regulātoru,
3) un saskrūvēju visu kopā...
... ha... jau paspēju sameloties... mēnesi atpakaļ tak izzāģēju no org'stikla gabala priekšējo paneli...  :: 

Darba procesā:


ieeju/izeju lodējumi:


klasisks priekšpastiprinātāja-tembru bloks:


šoreiz platīte ar "lāzergludekļa"   ::   metodi sanāca patiešām labi, necerēti labi... tikai biju divus celiņus aizmirsis uztrasēt...   ::  


tests... gribēju tikai pārbaudīt vai strādā... kaut kā ievilkās uz stundiņu tā klausīšanās...  :: 


priekšējam panelim vissvarīgākajā vietā, tur kur power poga un nekas caurumu nenosedz, sanāca nedaudz ne tā uzspiest ar 10 mm urbi... te nu nāk prātā savulaik dzirdētā nežēlīgā tautasdziesmiņa:

Supermen, Supermen,
Tu man kaunu padarīji,
Tev kājiņa paslīdēja,
Tu man iekšas izārdīji...

tā kā bormašīnai ņergas pietiekās, ieķērās un izrāva manā orgstikla plāksnē "superīgus" caurumus...   ::    nu neko nāksies smērēt ar kkādu nebūt epoksīdu ciet un urbt pa jaunu to caurumu tai pogai... tik un tā krāsošu šito paneli...

tā nu viš' tur tagad stāv:



jā... un skan ar...  ::  tagad var bik piegriezt basu, lai sajustu spēku... porcupine tree uzreiz ieguva nepieciešamo svarīgumu...   ::  

tad nu vēl atlicis tik vien kā ieeju pārslēdzēju sataisīt (pašlaik pievienota tikai pirmā ieeja, lai var lietot), "skrejošās gunis" ielikt un korpusu pabeigt...
nez vasarai garums pietiks...   ::

----------


## davka102

Smuki tev sanācis!!! 
bet kā tu tieši saslēdzi trafam tinumus un kurus izvadus ņēmi priekš Lmkām?   ::  
jo pašam  arii doma kautko līdzīgu uzmeistarot!  ::

----------


## Athlons

a tur ir hitrs slēgums... es pat neesmu līdz galam iedziļinājies... sen atpakaļ vienkārši nomainīju orģinālos vadus pret man vajadzīgā garuma vadiem...   ::  
kkad, kad būs laiks varu apskatīties un papētīt, pat bildi ielikt, bet gan jau kāds te forumā varēs tev paskaidrot ātrāk...  ::

----------


## osscar

Nu smuki  ::  kas par mikreni tembru blokā ? Akurāti visu salicis esi  ::  Zinu, man arī ir bijis , ka panelī iebraucu ar urbi, vīli....tāpēc parasti paneli , kad apstrādāju - notinu ar plēvi-atstāju tik "logu" darba vietā. šitādam jau orgstiklam jau toč kartons jāliek ar skoču visriņķī. Fons nav ? Galvenais ka skan labi !

----------


## Athlons

::  protams prieks, ka cilvēkiem patīk...  :: 
tembru blokā izmantoju klasisko op TL074 un TL072... ir ok... fona nau... mēms kā mironis, ja neskaita siltumtrokšņus...  :: 
un šeit aplīmēšana neko nebūtu devusi, jo urbis ieķēra pārāk lielu skaidu un izlauza gabalus, nevis izurba normāli...
ar rokas urbi jāuzmanās urbjot lielākus caurumus par 8 mm, ļoti viegli ir visu sačakarēt...

----------


## osscar

nu tad jau normāls tembrinieks.  prasītos vēl tos kloķus glītākus ALU no kāda vecā RRR uzlikt - vispār būtu ekskluzīvs  ::

----------


## bbarda

> protams prieks, ka cilvēkiem patīk... 
> tembru blokā izmantoju klasisko op TL074 un TL072... ir ok... fona nau... mēms kā mironis, ja neskaita siltumtrokšņus... 
> un šeit aplīmēšana neko nebūtu devusi, jo urbis ieķēra pārāk lielu skaidu un izlauza gabalus, nevis izurba normāli...
> ar rokas urbi jāuzmanās urbjot lielākus caurumus par 8 mm, ļoti viegli ir visu sačakarēt...


 Labi caurumus urbt ir ar aturbējiem,ir tādi tikai nestandarta izmēri.kā viņi pareizi saucas nezinu,bet mīkstos materiālus labi urbt,neskrien iekšā,viņiem ir trīs griezējasmenīši ne kā urbjiem,nav pagaidām pieejams lai nofotgrāfētu.

----------


## marizo

Tiešām smuki!
LM un TDA skan pietiekami labi un ir nenormāli lētas. Ja ir donors, no kura paņemt radiatoru, trafu un korpusu un nav slinkums padarboties, tad iznāk labs un lēts pastiprinātājs.
Tā pa īsto acī iekrita tas priekšpastiprinātājs-tembru regulators. Negribi nopublikskot shēmu un plates zīmējumu failus?

----------


## Athlons

Sveiki visiem!...
priekšpastiprinātājs pēc jau nu ļoti neinteresantas un parastas shēmas - projekts 97 http://sound.westhost.com/project97.htm
tikai izsviedu ārā to podziņu ar kuru var samazināt regulācijas diapazonu - par vienu caurumu mazāk jāurbj fasādē un vieglāk platīti uzkonstruēt...
marizo! gribi tādu plati nokodināt, varu iemest vai nu .pdf-u, vai pcb123 failiņu, tikai kādu citu dienu, jo atrodas otrā kompī... ņem gan vērā, ka platē ir kļūda, divi celiņi ir piemirsti un jātaisa ar vadiņiem, bet citādi ir ok, ar zemēm nau matti.lv...   ::

----------


## marizo

Jā, būtu labi, iespējams kādreiz uznāks vēlme uzbūvēt kādu priekšpastiprinātāju/regulatoru. Patīk, ka šis tāds kompakts, vienkāršs. Pagaidām tikai vācu dažādas shēmas. 
Tie divi vadiņi jau nav kritiski, svarīgāk, ka fona nav!

----------


## Athlons

espešelī for marizo:
attached is the files i used to make my pcb...   ::  

varbūt, ka noder... es gan dažās vietās pielaboju ar marķieri, kur nezkapēc parādījušās šķirbas, bet tas nau obligāti...

----------


## Puudzza

tev tie detalu numuri atbilst orginalajai shemai?

----------


## Athlons

kas to vairs atcerās... shēma arī nebija 1:1 ar eliota, bez papildus "defeat" funkcijas, varbūt vēl kādas izmaiņas...

----------


## Gaija_5D

Tā sanācis ka, vajag pajautāt. U-7111 pastiprinātājā tagad jaudas pakāpes barošana ir +/- 42V, mazāku gan netaisos likt. Kādu čipampu likt? Visi šitie TDA7293/94 un LM3886 nederēs, ko likt to vietā?
TDA7293/94 visādi lētie novienkāršotie, krutkas ir pilns.

----------


## Isegrim

Sameklē 7293 oriģinālos, ne-_krutku_! Būs O.K. pie minētā sprieguma. Parasti gan divspoļu trafiņam nav problēma notīt dažus vijumus to neizjaucot.

----------


## osscar

nu nez - tāds spriegums ir par daudz, vēl jo vairāk ja nav zināms kāda slodze....es teiktu max. 35 - 37V pie 8 omi un 24 - 27 pie 4 ,,,,bet nu var jau būt ka čips izdzīvos.

----------


## Powerons

> Tā sanācis ka, vajag pajautāt. U-7111 pastiprinātājā tagad jaudas pakāpes barošana ir +/- 42V, mazāku gan netaisos likt. Kādu čipampu likt? Visi šitie TDA7293/94 un LM3886 nederēs, ko likt to vietā?
> TDA7293/94 visādi lētie novienkāršotie, krutkas ir pilns.


 Kur tu rāvi +/-42V ????
 es  U-7111 ieliku TDA7294, barošanu pamēriju, testeris rādīja +/- 36 V, barošanas bloks atstāts orģinālis.

Pagaidām darbojās un nekas nav nosvilis.

Čipus pirku kautkādus lētos, neatceros kur vai Ormixā vai Argusā

----------

